# Folding knife - damascus and mammoth ivory



## Alejanders (Aug 27, 2012)

Folding knife.
San mai blade, scale from mammoth ivory on carbon.
Bolster from fossil (bog) ivory.

I want to add scrimshaw, but not decided about picture.


----------



## Gofer (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks very good to me, nice combinations.  Just curious why you didn't match it and put the Ivory on the other side of the knife as well?

Bruce


----------



## Alejanders (Aug 27, 2012)

That knife kit made for one scale. Second scale requres inch screws and tap, and it is not easy to find it in Russia.
It is not easy to find metric screw with small torx cap....


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2012)

KnifeKits.com : Designer Knife Kits - Knife Making Supplies - Knife Making Tools Screws

May take a while to get them in the mail but at least you have a source


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice knife.  Something I'd like to try in the future.


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 27, 2012)

I like it a lot. I like the over-all look of it all. My special fondness goes to the nitty gritty details of its blade. Well done!


----------



## Alejanders (Aug 28, 2012)

mredburn, l know that shop.

I need 3-48 or 3-56 scews (i dont know screw pitch). But there is no such screws in that shop.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats an awesome knife!  Nice job.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is another link if you dont have it. They have every size but  3-48 or 3-56 I have found taps and dies for those sizes on ebay. I will look in my garage I believe I have the taps. Socket head cap screws are available in those sizes.
Folding Knife Parts


----------



## Alejanders (Aug 28, 2012)

mredburn, thank you very much!


----------

